# The Wonders of Vicks Vaporub...



## adzuki

It all started when I got the flu, and the only thing I could do was put Vicks under my nose :(

Then I couldnt' sleep because I couldn't breathe, and vicks on the soles of my feet worked wonders. 

Next I got the itchies, and a bit of vicks mixed with cream seemed to work the best. 

Lastly, I've had a migraine since Wednesday, and the one thing that worked to bring the pain down was Vicks again - under the nose, on the temples, and rubbed into the base of my skull. 

Am I crazy, or is this the magical pregnancy cure-all??? 

:)
A


----------



## JeffsWife07

I am trying this tonight as I have the flu & can't breathe
why did you rub it on your soles? what good did that do? just wondering never heard of it before.


----------



## HeidiLSparks

I am going to try this haha!!!


----------



## adzuki

It was an act of desperation - I had been using it all over my face and chest, but still couldn't sleep. I read an old wives tale that told to do this - rub it on your soles and then wear socks. Lo and behold, for me it worked. Crazy huh? I don't care if it is a placebo effect or not - as long as it worked! 

Hope it works for you too - it SUCKS to be sick when pregnant!!! 

A


----------



## Ashy

my nurse friend says it does work. she always does it for her little one, because the scent can be over bearing. i have done it too, put socks on and gone to sleep. it definately works!


----------



## Dukechick

Vicks has an ingredient called 'camphor' in it. I would probably ask your doctor before using it.... just incase.

I was going to get a Vicks Vaporizor when DH was sick... but the pharmacist said pregnant woman, or breastfeeding women should avoid it?????


----------



## rowanmoon

they gave me a pre-approved medicine list at one of my doc. visits with vaporub was listed for cold remedies. i'm just getting over a cold i had 2 weeks ago and just used the rub on my chest and such, now i wish i knew about the soles of the feet trick! i agree, being sick whilst preggo is a real bummer!


----------



## dizzy duck

Yep I was told it was safe in pregnancy by my doctor too, I use it quite a bit but didn't know about the feet, will have to try that one, thanks, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## sezzlebum

learn something new everyday lol ty :)


----------



## adzuki

Try the Vicks on the temples for a headache - it is the only thing that has gotten me through tonight - night number 3 with a migraine. Why o why can we not take ibuprofen??!! Sigh. 

:)
A


----------

